# Euramobil Payloads



## barryd

Following on from my thread a few weeks ago looking for a replacement van I have been researching Euramobil vans and in Particular the Activa 770 and possibly an Integra 810. They seem thin on the ground but so does a decent used Kontiki.

I gather they are a quality van and may even be Barry proof. What I need to know is the payload that will be available. I will of course want to fit a scooter rack and quite possibly a new heavier scooter on the back. Its an Alko Chassis so I am guessing Armitage Trailers will be able to fit the same rack that they did on the Kontiki. Even though its a tag axles there is quite a long overhang which makes a big difference on the calculations for the rack.

So questions are. What is the available user payload of both of these vans

Are they as good as they are cracked up to be

Are they difficult to get bits for or serviced.

Anything I need to be wary about.

There are only 3 770's for sale on Ebay and no 810's. None of them are near to me for a look round. Im in no hurry but at last it does look like I might have found a replacement for the Kontiki should a good one near to me come up.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Euramobil-act...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item3f031d1130

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2005-Euramobi...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item3f08bb20f0

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Used-Motorhom...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item27b95cd3ef


----------



## Jennifer

Hello,

I used to have the 810 integra, which is an A class as opposed to the 770 which looks to be coachbuilt. In my opinion, the 810 would give you a lot more space internally, and whilst I may be bias, it a fantastic motorhome. I did have a bike rack on the back of mine, but, I also had this very large garage, which may house a scooter. Albeit, very high up off the ground as they have double floors for winterisation. Mine was 5 ton, but I have to admit, that I never actually visited the weigh bridge, because I had a weigh certificate with it when purchased, and I know that unladened it was just over 3.. They do have different interior layouts, either with the single beds at the back, large double, or indeed lounge area. I would thoroughly recommend.

I hear you say, so why did I change it - I am visiting Scotland solo this year, and felt that it would be uneconomical for me to travel that far on my own, and maneuvering in small areas without help, was always a problem for me, as I am only 5ft and a sixpence!!! Hence my exchange to a small two berth, which is 10ft shorter, being 19ft 8in.


----------



## barryd

Thanks very much. It does look a big van.

Our current van is 7.2 metres I think so I guess it will be another metre longer.

I definately want the rear lounge model though if possible,

Barry


----------



## Chudders

barryd
I know you have seen my reply on another forum, but there are several EM owners on this forum and perhaps this comment will bump it up near the top for their comments.
My max permitted weight is 5000Kg,s and when I weighed about a month ago, all loaded to go away with everything I could think of I still had over 400 Kg,s spare overall as well as spare capacity on the axles. I think about 300 KG,s or so spare on the back axle which is plated at 3000 Kg,s (1500 per rear axle)

Others on the forum who I think are far more experienced than me are Hannah29, Euramobilly and Pard. Any of them will I am sure be able to give better advice than me if they happen to see this post


----------



## ciderdaze

I have the 810, great van we are always loaded with gear and tow a boat and put the scooter in garage never felt overloaded, very steady on motorway does not roll around, iam on my third, I did have a fire in my last one but it didnt put me of, Parts dont seem to be a problem i just ask chelston motorhomes to fix any problems, they are great vans,


----------



## barryd

Thanks again.

Looks like payload wont be a problem but you can be assured before I ever part with any cash a deal clincher will be a trip to a weighbridge first!

300KG sounds a lot but when you add in the overhang its soon gobbled by a rack and a bike. Our current bike and rack weigh 150KG but by the time you add in the overhang its 200KG.

BD


----------



## Chudders

One of the other differences between the overcab abd the A class apart from the extra cab room is that on the A class all the cab side windows are double glazed and there is an electric double thickness roller blind that comes down over the inside windscreen.


----------



## barryd

Chudders said:


> One of the other differences between the overcab abd the A class apart from the extra cab room is that on the A class all the cab side windows are double glazed and there is an electric double thickness roller blind that comes down over the inside windscreen.


Thats sounds good. No more curtains!

Mrs D isnt sold on the A Class though she thinks they look like a bus. The thing to do of course is to see both in the flesh. Not easy at the moment without a 500 mile round trip!


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Barry,

Just in case you haven't already seen the extensive pictures of an 810 with the rear lounge here .

Already sold, but it does look like quite a nice internal layout - not so sure about all the pipework clutter in the underfloor storage areas though.

Regards,
John


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Hi Barry

Perhaps contact with Euramobil. In Germany would help. Website here. Presumably you have are looking at an older model than these but may give you some indication.

http://www.euramobil.de/activa_820eb.html?&L=1&L=1

Can recommend the make - ours is small but wonderful.

Milly


----------

